# Activate Hidden Menu Items?



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All;

After I got my HR34 last September some poster on this forum posted a hint to activate two (I think) hidden icons in the menu settings. Since I forgot what they were I must not have used them much, but whatever they were I thought it was cool anyway. Since I now have a new HR44 I'd like to activate these forgotten icons, does anyone know what I'm talking about or am I imagining things again?

TIA;

Vince


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check CE forum


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Found it there, thanks!


----------



## sbauer (Apr 26, 2008)

Where is the "CE Forum"?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sbauer said:


> Where is the "CE Forum"?


Check this forum. It will explain everything.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/99-directv-cutting-edge-information/

Mike


----------

